# HO Racing in Mid - Michigan



## lynxer (Dec 5, 2014)

There seems to be nothing going on in Mid - Michigan with HO. Lets make something happen! Introducing..

*TUESDAY NIGHT LIGHTS!* 

I have been hosting bi-weekly races with the locals.. mostly bar buddies racing my cars. A few guys are getting serious and looking into building their own cars. I wanted to forward the invite to any and all interested!


Located in Owosso, MI, 48867 (pm for street address and cell #)

Door opens @ 5:00pm Racing starts @ 6:30pm Every other Tuesday night!

*Next race: 12/16/2014 *

4 lane TOMY AFX track with IR timing and RC.

Looking to run some box stock/SS Tjets! Also running inline mag cars! (afx, tyco, LL)


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Best of luck to you!! I know there's a few Michican guys on here...


----------



## lynxer (Dec 5, 2014)

This coming race may end up being post-poned. We ran into some problems at the new location! Mostly had to remove an old tile floor.. we have a lot of cleaning to do before the track comes out!


Stay tuned, I will update this thread for all future races!


----------

